# Egg as Liquid ingredient



## Chausiubao (Mar 28, 2006)

Are there any consequences for using beaten eggs as a liquid ingredient in bread? I think one beaten egg is about 1/4 C volume wise, but are there any egg related consequences for using it as a liquid ingredient? 

I'm not sure why there would be...maybe the fact that its pure protein? But if anyone knows if there is, that'd be wonderful.

I think the yolk holds the finished product together more...or something


----------



## Nortbort (Apr 12, 2006)

Since eggs have fat they will hold moisture and prevent staling. They also make the crumb finer and the crust more tender. The yolk will also add color. There shouldn't be any ill effects for using eggs as a liquid.


----------

